# How good were these back in the day?



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

So I found these nomad subs in my dads old truck with a prospec 60 watt equalizer and a Rockford fosgate punch 45. He claims they were super good back in the day but they sound like poo now. So I was wondering if he's telling the truth or joking lol


----------



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

Other photo


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

The only good product is the punch 45


----------



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol ok good to know now I have some dirt on him


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That is also by today's standards. In the late 80's, this stuff was pretty decent. So for your dad's time frame, it probably was a good setup.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

smgreen20 said:


> That is also by today's standards. In the late 80's, this stuff was pretty decent. So for your dad's time frame, it probably was a good setup.


not so fast there...by late 80's standards those subs were awful, as was that EQ. The punch 45 was decent.

And FWIW...late 80's had some pretty amazing equipment that still stands the test of time.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

miniSQ said:


> not so fast there...by late 80's standards those subs were awful, as was that EQ. The punch 45 was decent.
> 
> _And FWIW...late 80's had some pretty amazing equipment that still stands the test of time_.


Agree! The Japanese brands at that point in time was kicking butt & taking names. But prior to that timeline those brands & Pyramid was big.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

AllI was getting at was that those items needed to be compared to things in their time, not to today's standards.


----------



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

Good to know thanks for the info guys


----------

